# My Last Minute, Cheap Ghost



## frstvamp1r

So I had originally posted this on the Showroom section of this board, and had so many positive responses that I am posted it here. While sitting at work one night I had thought to myself "hey, you don't have a ghost for your cemetery!" So I quickly designed one using Photoshop, printed it out on our large printers at work, and what do ya know, she glows under black light. If you use regular printer paper that most homes have, whatever that is not black will glow under black light. I made her look "fuzzy" around the edges to give her a wispy/smoky look to her. When you have the ghost printed out, cut out all the white borders your printer will give you and tape each piece together. You can hang her in a mausoleum for all those who don't have a FCG, or in a dark corner of your cemetery.

She looks soo "creepy" that my wife wont let me have her hanging while she is home...HAHAHA... Here is the link of what she looks like under normal light then under black light...
My Ghost pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket
and someone had given me a link for people who dont have access to large format inkjets...this link breaks up huge poster size files into individual 8 1/2x11" sheets...
http://www.blockposters.com/default.aspx

and this is a link to all the different ghosts I made. 
My Ghost Images pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket

If you want the high resolution files please PM me with your e-mail address. To use my ghosts all I ask are two conditions...One, that you send me photos of how you used it in your haunt, and Two, give credit where credit is due..thats all.


----------



## Macrosill

Great job!


----------



## Moon Dog

Great job! Email sent!

How did you get it printed on the canvas?

I have access to several plotters, but they can only print on paper or vellum.


----------



## frstvamp1r

MoonDog,
I didn't print on canvas, it is merely bond paper. I don't like using our canvas material for my "personal" projects since we charge about $20 per sq. ft. of it. Just use regular bond and you are good to go.


----------



## skeletonowl

that's so cool! I can't believe it's just a picture


----------



## frstvamp1r

I originally got my idea on how she looks from Disneyland's Haunted Mansion, their "new" bride in the attic illusion is really, well, for lack of a better word, "dark"...I did realize that I didn't have a ghost for my cemetery, and I based how she looks from the Haunted Mansion


----------



## Toktorill

Wow! That was deliciously freaky! Good job!


----------



## AzKittie74

Thank you for the link!!! gonna try it out.

Nice work


----------



## frstvamp1r

AzKittie, thanks for the compliment...remember folks to not forget to send me the photos of how you used my ghosts in your haunt. I can't wait to see how creative you guys get with them.


----------



## wintersoldmill

They look pretty good. PM sent...


----------



## eggman

really scary, I'm setting up my first haunt this year and these will be perfect , PM sent as well
thanks 
D


----------



## lyssa-anne

wow..that is very cool, I love the effect of the black light!!!...would that work as a window display? if so where would you put the black light?


----------



## frstvamp1r

Lyssa, for the window, I would have the ghost away from the window a bit. Just enough room to have the blacklight sitting between the window sill and the ghost. You can either have the blacklight illuminate from above or below, me personally, I would have the blacklight out of sight. So if you have the blacklight above, have it a few inches in from the window sill as well so you dont see the blacklight. Maybe even have a fan blow some air in the direction of the ghost to have her sway a bit. Be careful though that the blacklight isnt near any drapes or curtains or anything that can catch on fire. Some black lights (like the bulb kind) get very hot.


----------



## lyssa-anne

frstvamp1r - thanks so much for the info. its greatly appreciated! Thinking of giving it a shot!


----------



## Fright Yard

The more that i think of it this may even go good with the big scream DVD's. This would make for a killer backdrop with a projected face! Just an idea I'll have to experiment with it to see how it looks.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

That's really sharp. I especially like the photos of the children (why is it that children are scarier than adults? Perhaps that's why I have plants instead).


----------



## frstvamp1r

Ghoul, for me I don't think children are "scarier", just "sadder" for me, to think that a child died and now it's soul is not at rest. When I was a little boy, I was an altar boy, and I had to serve a funeral mass for a little baby. First time in my life I saw a casket soooo small, it depressed me. So yea, I personally don't find it scarier, just sadder.


----------



## lovelyislacey

Great job on these! I would never have thought to do this!


----------



## frstvamp1r

Lovely, thank-you for the compliment, you should have e-mail from me within a few minutes. You asked me in PM how to use the ghost. Since you said you were having a party, have her hanging in the darkest part of your home, but where you know where some people might pass. A friend of mine put her ghost in the shower with a black light, and when her husband went in to use the bathroom in the middle of the night, well, let's just say he didn't need to use the bathroom for a bit.


----------



## Irishcarpenter

Thanks for your help! Simple and FREAKY idea! (my kids agree!)


----------



## Hallowitch

This is a fantastic idea. i'm going to try several of them to fill a large background area in our haunt.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Never had a chance to use it last year. However, it IS a good idea.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That looks really awesome. Not only do I appreciate great ideas, I really appreciate great ideas that don't cost a lot. I'm PMing you now. Thanks!


----------



## beelce

WOW...that's got big possibilities...thanks for the heads up


----------



## RAWR

This as every one is saying is such a simple easy idea. I'm really excited to use this.


----------



## grim reaper

whats the best way to do these ??? i have posters on my walls that i did on blockposter and they don't look great really, how can i do these better without looking crappy or paying loads of £££ to have them printed proffesionally.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Grim, there are a bunch of ways to reproduce my ghosts all depending on how far they will be from the people viewing them. If they are going to be of some distance away, use the blockposter program since it will be so far away from the audience then detail can be sacrificed. Or you can purchase some material roughly the same dimensions and try to paint some ghosts yourself. Again if they are some distance away detail can be sacrificed. PM your mailing address and let me see how much it would be to ship it to you. Now don't get excited though because my budget as well it tight this year.


----------



## GothicCandle

ugggg! THANKS now im gonna have nightmares!!!!!

well seriously no, but wow those are creepy. awesome job!


----------



## frstvamp1r

gothiccandle, 
lol...thanks...when I was first making them I would hang them in our mud room and when my wife would walk by she would jump and yell out "G'dammit I hate those" and whatever room I would be in at the time I would give out a little chuckle. I later would tell her "hey, there is a new ghost in the mud room" and when she walked by I would STILL hear her say "I swear to god I hate those". Hehehe...and I would STILL give out a chuckle.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

those are great!! just pm'd you


----------



## Hallowitch

I'm going to be using these outside. What kind of blacklight do you suggest? I can't seem to locate an outdoor blacklight.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Hallowitch...what I used for my haunt was nothing fancy, just a regular tube of blacklight...i would say it was about 42" long...my situation with my haunt is different than most...I only have my haunt up for Halloween Night, I don't keep it up all of October or anything like some others that I know...for security reasons...I would hate it if some kids stole or vandalized my props. I am sad to say that this year I may not do my haunt because of a pending divorce I am going through...so right now all my energy and focus is going to the divorce and not to Halloween...guess more reason for me to make next year's haunt all the more better right? (trying to look at the bright side of it).


----------



## Hallowitch

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. I cancelled my haunt last year due to stress about personal problems. I'm glad now that I did. I'm more excited this year than ever, and having the year in between has left everyone else that works on the haunt energized and excited. I hope that something good comes out of your situation as well. 

Did you have your ghosts out in the open? I'm wondering if I need a light for each one? Are there such things as outdoor blacklights?


----------



## Hallowitch

My haunt is only up for two nights, so I don't really want anything high-tech either. Does your haunt have a website? I'd love to see how your ghosts looked set up.


----------



## Spooky1

She looks spooky (my kind o girl). I may have to give it a try with blockposters thingie. Or maybe I'll put my wife on this project. She's a better artist than me.


----------



## Bondo

PM sent I cant wait to put one of them in my bedroom window!


----------



## Aelwyn

That's freaking awesome! PM sent---I need something cool to cover the "craft corner", nd I think these might just do the trick.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Alright, I have responded to most of the PM's with my ghost files. If you have not received a response from me by today (9-10-08) then please send me another PM to remind me. Someone asked if I could print them out for them and ship to their location...I am considering doing something like that but like I told them, the actual cost of me printing them out here and work and shipping might be too much. If anyone is interested in me printing them out and sending please PM me and in the subject type "You Print You Send". I can say that it should be around $40-50 to print and ship out...roughly...the price might change...dunno yet.


----------



## Spookie

Love your idea Frstvamp1r! I'm new to the board and am thankful someone brought your threads back to the top this year. You do nice work and this is a terrific idea. The ghosts are hauntingly beautiful. How large is the high res image? I'm not sure how we would use her this year but would love to figure out a way. We also only decorate for Halloween night.

BTW it's really nice that with everything going on with you that you take the time to help all of us out. You really a really are a keeper!


----------



## frstvamp1r

spookie, 
thanks for the compliment...the high res files are small enough to email as a zip file. I usually include all my ghosts. as for how to use them, my friend used her in her window looking out at people.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Alright kiddies...
I received some more PM's about my ghost files and they should be sent out...so keep a good eye out for my email. It is a zip file with all my ghosts in a high resolution version. They are life sized so they are big and no need to make bigger really.


----------



## darkrosemanor

Email received!! Thanks so mcuh Frst!!!


----------



## frstvamp1r

Darkrose, 
you are very welcome...don't forget kiddies...send me photos of how you used my ghost in your haunts.


----------



## SQWIB

That is great and the fact that it can be stored so easily is great.
Think I will try one in the garage with a black sheet behind it, totally incredible PM sent
Thanks


----------



## Monk

Would love to jump aboard this train. PM sent as well.


----------



## Steve Filpansick

I just sent a PM also... 

My wife and I recently bought a huge brick house built in 1903 (and it's really haunted!), and it has lots of windows that I wasn't sure what to do with... these will be PERFECT!


----------



## Spookie

Thanks for the files. Now to figure out how to use in my haunt this year. Can't believe so few days are left.

Have a great halloween.


----------



## Systematic Chaos

Pm sent. I know some people dislike when old threads are brought up but I have to say yet again, I'm thankful. I think this is sooo cool., VERY creative. Going to be awesome. I didn't have a lot of time to get ready for this year but the ghost will sure to be used next year if I can't do it this year. I have an idea for this year though. 

Thank you frstvamp1r for allowing us all to use this and making it accessible to us as well as the time and effort you spend getting them to us and helping us all out.


----------



## Spookie

KINKOS saved the day!

Just wanted to say thanks again to frstvamp1r for the images. Also wanted to let everyone know that I took the image of the woman holding the baby (liked the contrast of whites and grays) and went to KINKOS today. Our location has a wide format printer that uses either 2 foot OR 3 foot wide rolls (and the guy said he thought it was some kind of laser technology as opposed to inkjet because it used a laser toner cartridge) and less than a minute later I had a 3 foot by 5 foot full-length image of that hauntingly beautiful mother and child. Only cost $4.88 (which included tax)!!! It was on nice quality paper too. It's gorgeous!!

I'm going to try using some type of 3M removable hook system on the ceiling above the window to suspend the poster by. I'm thinking maybe those paper clamps (typically black spring tension from the office supply store) might work (along with some soft backing material for extra support) to attach across the top of the poster in two or three places. Should be able to run some nylon thread through them and to the ceiling hooks to hang it. To stablize the bottom of the poster so it doesn't curl, I thought a few paper clips might do the trick. Hopefully a gentle breeze from a small fan won't knock it off the hooks and will create the movement that frstvamp1r suggested for a more ghostly appearance. Then it will be the positioning of the black light and my upper house window will be set for Halloween.


----------



## Spookie

Set up my window last night with the black light and ghost lady with baby. It looked terrific. I need to trim the sides to remove the white so it doesn't glow but what a great looking prop to put in the window. It's in my second story window and because it's a pretty large image it really shows up nicely as you approach the house. It's been raining here so having props I can use in the inside windows is a godsend. Thanks again so much. I'm going to try to get photos tonight and will post a link later.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Alright Kiddies, 
don't forget to send me all those great photos of how you used my ghosts in your haunt. I can't wait to see all the creative ways everyone has for the ghosts.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Alright Kiddies, 
Don't forget to send me all those photos of how you used my ghosts in your haunt. I can't wait to see how creative everyone got with them.


----------



## frstvamp1r

woops...sorry for the double post...didn't hit refresh


----------



## Steve Filpansick

You can catch pretty good shots of one of your ghosts in the video I posted here.

It got a ton of compliments!
Thanks again!


----------



## frstvamp1r

Steve, 
Thank-you very much for posting the video...you had an awesome display...and since you were the first to send me a link I think for next year I will send ya something special for Halloween..woohooo


----------



## Spookie

Despite the rain messing up our outdoor decorating plans this year, your beautiful ghostly woman and baby watched over our Trick or Treaters this year and helped make our house a standout for Halloween. Not a lot of pictures taken but here's a link to what I was finally able to upload (tagged Halloween 2008). You can click on the photos for a larger image BTW.

View of Halloween Windows on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3061/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@4f983cb847
Ghostly woman and baby on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3228/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@f199630c29

Frstvamp1r, thanks again for the image file. I think I might have mentioned it before but I was able to get the 36 x 60 inch image of the woman and the baby printed out on nice paper at our local Kinkos for less than $5. I attached the image to a clear plastic flourescent tube light cover (Home Depot) and was able to hang it up on a stand I built. The image can now easily be rolled up around the tube for storage and placed in a mailing tube for extra protection until next year. It turned out so much better than I could have every hoped.


----------



## diggerc

Oh wow does the offer still hold true for the files that is awesome


----------



## frstvamp1r

diggerc, 
are you asking if I am still sending out the ghost files for use? If so, then yes, and I should be sending you an e-mail later in the evening.


----------



## Spookie

How was your Halloween frstvamp1r? What kind of stuff did you do? I'm sure it was creative.

Aside from myself and Steve Filpansick did anyone else take pictures of their ghost images? I was hoping to see more ideas of what people did with them.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Spookie, 
I had singing pumpkins among my other pumpkins in the patch...I had a children's toy video projector shoot images of Jack-O-Lantern faces singing, made the ToT's walk up a very long tunnel where my zombies would pop out and scare them, among my ghosts. As far as other's sending in photos...no one else but the two of you have sent them in


----------



## Fright Yard

I just sent you another request for your files! Another way to use these is to reflect the image off of some plexi like in Big scream TV to make the image translucent!


----------



## frstvamp1r

Fright,
you should be getting an email from me with the files. Yea, that's an awesome idea...someone on here told me that they were thinking about a new twist to the ghosts that I am considering for this year. If all goes well I might send out new files.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

I really like these ghosts! They're simple and something I could do on my tight budget. If you could send me the files, that would be great! I may use them this year if I can figure out a way to set them up - I have a suitable window, but I'm not sure how to hang the posters and position a light. This is a really cool technique - anything white glows under blacklight, so you could do this with all sorts of pictures.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Frozen...there is a link somewhere on this thread called "PosterMaker" and it lets you tile up a large print onto multiple 8 1/2"x11" sheets of paper off of your desktop printer, or you can have a local print shop print it out for you on their Bond Paper. My ghosts are actually outside freestanding and have LED UV lights shining onto them. You can hang your ghosts anywhere basically, in a garage, hallway, bathroom shower, and hide a blacklight anywhere and it will still glow. PM me your e-mail address and I can send you the files.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

amazing...thats awesome


----------



## Just Whisper

I am impressed with how clean your images are (among other impressive things about this idea). Did you have to isolate one image from a group and clean it up, or were you actually able to find these images somewhere? If so, actually, either way, it must have taken forever. Nice effect. Must try it this year.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Bloodshed...
Thanks...I still freak out people who come by my house and see one of my ghost leaning up against a wall...I mean...they KNOW they are there, but they still jump.

Just Whisper...
Thank-you...I was using those images in a project I was working on here at work. I had remembered I had them and used them for a prop. I had to remove alot of background extras like a front porch and doorway and other "family" members in the photos. I later made them into PhotoShop Brushes because I am a dork like that.


----------



## scary1215

hi, does the ghost look flat since it is just paper, or does it have a 3-d look


----------



## frstvamp1r

scary1215 said:


> hi, does the ghost look flat since it is just paper, or does it have a 3-d look


On the first page of this thread I have a link of photos of what she looks like under normal light and under black light. She has somewhat of a 3D look to it. I have had lots of people swear to me that they thought they saw her move. Merely the mind playing tricks on them. So I guess my honest answer is I don't know if she looks "3D" enough for your use, but plenty of people will think she is more than she is.


----------



## aidanspa

frstvamp1r - received your ghost file. Thanks! I promise to give credit where credit is due and to post pics of the ghosts in action.


----------



## ShoopDog

Any chance you are still sending your ghost images out? I'd love to add 2 of these to my windows.

I'd greatly appreciate it!
Jim (definite haunt newbie)


----------



## ShoopDog

Any chance anyone else could send me the images that frstvamp1r has created and shared? I'm not sure if he's been online and I'd sure love to have one of his ghosts in my window. Please let me know if you can share them with me.


----------



## Spookie

Just logged on tonight to post a thank you to frstvamp1r once again for his images. Did so under Halloween Discussions/Halloween BTW as I couldn't remember where this thread was. 

I did the same set up as last year with the blacklight sitting on my inside window ledge and the image suspended from a stand of sorts that I construced last year. This year I moved the image a bit more away from the window and think the effect was much nicer. I'll check the distance measurement and take another picture of her tomorrow night before taking her down for the season. I just love this simple and inexpensive prop.

Sorry ShoopDog, I didn't see your post until now and hope that frstvamp1r saw it in time to get you something.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Shoop, I am so very sorry I did not log on to see you were requesting the files. I hope that someone was able to send you the files. I am sending you a PM.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

These are awesome! I would never have guessed the effect was made so simply if i saw this somewhere. Kudos!

Can i please get these files? I will definitely love to have this for this halloween. Thank you!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

love these!!! Just sent you a p.m. And thank you very much!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Oh man, I hope I haven't totally missed the bus on this one! THESE ARE JUST BEAUTIFUL! Truly, truly outstanding! Frstvamp1r, I am sending you a PM right now...


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Does anyone have these files that could send them to me? I would love to be able to use this effect. 

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## frstvamp1r

AmFatally...you should be getting an e-mail from me within 5 minutes...Anyone else looking for my ghosts?


----------



## MorbidMariah

Frstvamp1r, ME ME ME!  I made some of my own, but I would love to have your files as well since they look so great! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## frstvamp1r

Morbid, 
please PM me your e-mail addy so that I can send them to you right now


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Nice!


----------

